# Hocking Hills Bass Fishing



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

The time is coming here soon when tons of people start flocking to the Hocking Hills. Sometimes though people forget how amazing our fisheries are in the area. Lake Logan, Lake Snowden, Rose Lake just to name a few. BUT we also have little creeks and the gorgeous Hocking River that can provide awesome fishing opportunities! The smallmouth are currently on beds and I managed to get some sweet footage of a male guarding a nest. Enjoy the live-action report and tight lines!


----------

